# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  GUILD WARS 2 is making a come back

## Lavillana

Guild Wars 2 is currently my game of choice. I could talk about the latest expansion, the graphics, the game mechanics, the large player base, the pvp, and many other things. Arenanet has even added mounts to the game, but my favorite reason for playing the game is the BOTTING!

GW2minion has gone through some major revamps and is now a very nice bot. In my opinion, it is equal to what HonorBuddy was back in the days that Bossland was in its prime before Blizzard sued them all to hell. GW2minion is undetected. It plays the game for you. You can AFK (just not 24/7). You can bot PVP. Plus, there is good friendly support for the bot. IT WORKS! :-) 

If you want to try it out, you can get a free starter account from GW2 and get a .99 cent trial of GW2minion from mmominion.com 

I love this MMO right now.

----------


## cloudstrife007

And this just happened Game Accounts Suspended – April 12, 2018 — Guild Wars 2 Forums

----------


## Lavillana

Sorry! I guess I have just been lucky.

----------


## Lavillana

Luckily, I was not one of the players that got suspended. I hope nobody that read my recommendation got suspended because of me.

----------

